# MK2 Golf 1.8T SWAP with TTRS Turbo !!



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

A good friend of mine ask me for SWAP ideas into his 100% original '91 MK2 Golf Fire&Ice
I have chosen the 2,5l TFSI CEPA engine from Audi TTRS but when I was picking it up I noticed a crack on the block (crash was to bad I guess) and I finished with the turbo only 
Somewhere in my warehouse I had 1.8T AGU (low millage and wide port head) with harness & sensors and I decided to combine that 5cyl charger with 1.8T engine.

I already did some work to the engine:
- 1.8 20V N/A cams
- new timing belt
- thermal spacer between head & intake manifold
- hybrid oil pan
- 630cc injectors
- VR6 MAF
and some other small bits7pieces.

Engine pictures:

































Turbo picture:









It is not gonna be hard to fit that charger on 1.8T. I have some welding experts in my neighborhood. And I (my company) just released a K04 TSI mount set for 1.8T:








As far as I compared 4 & 5 cyl. chargers my set should be enough to bolt it on the 1.8T
Of course I have to use 4" V-Band for the D-pipe 

I have the clutch already:

















I know the narrow band ME3.8 ECU is not the best choice but it is enough to run the engine and safe 350hp tune.

Final 2014 setup contains forged rods, new ACL bearings and ME7.5 engine management (wideband), RS4 MAF and as many safe HP as the charger is capable of.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Subscribed!


----------



## Bergman (May 5, 2013)

OHHH Username masz poprostu nie do podjebania ...


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

mmmmm, that looks fun!

why not skip the ME7.xx and just go standalone in the long run? 

opcorn:


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Odp: MK2 Golf 1.8T SWAP with TTRS Turbo !!*

Tuning ME7 is not an issue and it is half the price here. And I prefer OEM EFI on middle power setup.
For drag racing I would definitely go SA but that's street racer.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

this looks like an awesome combination

intersted to see how it will all come together, i'm actually a big fan of ME7 :thumbup: more then enough to smoke tires in all gears

what are the details on the clutch/pp/flywheel you have posted?


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

Have to watch this one for sure


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

OK guys here are some pictures from last 3 weeks:

...on the engine 









Exhaust:

















Brakes:














It is software tuning time


----------

